# Other > Off Topic >  Robotoics / Electronics ( microprocessor etc ) help required ?

## lycan

Gday All,

Okay here is my issue,

I require the minimum electronics on a miniature circuitry unit that will control a small Dc motor to turn off and on a pre- determined intervals, and for a variation in the speed and duration that it runs. The power source will be between 3 to 9V.

I wish to know if a microprocessor with a voltage input / output regulator can be programmed to perform this task, the program will never need to be altered again so wondering if you can connect it up to an arduidino or Ras Pi ( ignore spelling ), load the predetermined program parameters, disconnect it and then load the program in the next one etc so you can make numerous identical control units.

Trying to achieve maximum completed board size of 7cm length x 2cm width x 2cm height so can be inserted into a design that I have made, ideally the smaller the better, and shall be trying to use a motor that draws minimum milli Amp hours to ensure longer running on current power source.

The unit is to run for say 5 seconds at max speed, then pause for  3 seconds and then run for 10 seconds at half speed, pause for a few seconds and then the cycle repeats itself all over again.

I hope that all makes sense as I have minimal understanding on what's required to achieve this, even if it is achievable in the first place.

Being used in a toy if that helps visualise things.

Thanks in advance for anyone willing to take the time out to assist with the above mentioned query.

Steve

----------


## Geoff

> Gday All,
> 
> Okay here is my issue,
> 
> I require the minimum electronics on a miniature circuitry unit that will control a small Dc motor to turn off and on a pre- determined intervals, and for a variation in the speed and duration that it runs. The power source will be between 3 to 9V.
> 
> I wish to know if a microprocessor with a voltage input / output regulator can be programmed to perform this task, the program will never need to be altered again so wondering if you can connect it up to an arduidino or Ras Pi ( ignore spelling ), load the predetermined program parameters, disconnect it and then load the program in the next one etc so you can make numerous identical control units.
> 
> Trying to achieve maximum completed board size of 7cm length x 2cm width x 2cm height so can be inserted into a design that I have made, ideally the smaller the better, and shall be trying to use a motor that draws minimum milli Amp hours to ensure longer running on current power source.
> ...


G'day Steve,

This is really easy to do mate with some arduino code and a small processor.

Do you have a Jaycar near you? I would suggest going in there and asking them for an Arduini Leostick (bouth $30) its a small programmable USB key you can plug in and it has output pins so you can power the motors, if your voltages are that low you will be fine .

Arduino can run off 9v no problem, and yes you can pre-program the leostick to do what you want, or any arduino. They are not like the raspberry pi, they don't have an OS to boot off, you flash small code to them and they store that and run it when powered, they really are perfect for what you are trying to do. They also sell motor shields for about $10 which let you draw more amps.

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=XC4266

----------


## Dave Bodnar

Steve - the PICAXE can do it as well and for less cost.  Have a look at the lighthouse controller described on my web page here:
http://www.trainelectronics.com/artc...OUSE/index.htm
If you use the power transistor that is described in the halogen bulb option you could easily substitute a motor for the bulb and do exactly what you describe.
dave

----------

